# New To Forum With 2011 260Fl



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello all this is my first post here. We are in Canada East of Toronto, town called Oshawa. (GM Town we make the Camero....)We are new to TT as we were in a POP UP for years when the Kids were younger. We were out gazing at used ... new all models and makes and long story short we just purchased a 2011 260FL and take delivery in about 1 week or so. Before we bought I spent a few hours reading on this site and couldn't find too much negative on this trailer manufacture (OB by keystone). There aren't to many 260 FL owners, it seems, as it is a fairly new floor plan I think. We have a few choices when we go back Monday:

1. Hitch Blue OX or Equalizer 4 point, still not sure leaning towards the Equalizer, these 2 are the same cost.
2. Extended warranty and I've read the opinions and probably will decline. It did come in handy when I had my Caddy SRX though???
3. Fabric guard and paint protection... A real good wax can be purchased these days... and I can pocket the rest... So I will decline both.

I am interested in your comments on the Equalizer 4 point vs Blue OX as the dealer is pushing the Equalizer!

We will pull this TT with our 2009 4X4 crew cab silverado with a 9500lbs capacity so I think we didn't get to much trailer for the truck.

Well thanks for the insights before we purchased and we look forward to the future. We get out camping Aug 6th with it. We're looking forward to the evenings around the fires and the wobbly pops...just gettin away.

Thanks Folks... Jake...the Golden Retriever will be spoiled again.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome. Your are going to love it here.

kevin


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers! Jake is going to like it here! LOL! You and Jake come on in, set down and make yourselves comfy.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome! I love the 260FL floor plan. We ended up in a Sydney 290RLS.

I've always used an Equalizer and recommend it highly.

I don't know anything about the Blue Ox; except our camping buddies ended up going back to a Reese setup and are wanting to sell their Blue Ox. I think they just liked the Reese better. The Blue Ox came with their new 268RL.


----------



## 708 (Mar 29, 2010)

We bought a 2010 260FL in April of this year and LOVE everything about this camper, wouldn't change a thing. We started off towing with my 2003 Tahoe but DH upgraded his 1996 Tacoma to a 2010 Silverado extended cab Z71 4x4 and said the difference is night and day. Says it pulls great!

Andrea


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!

We have an equalizer hitch and put it through its big test this past week on our vacation to Niagara Falls. The trip was 9hrs (we made some stops...) and the towing experience was great! The key is to get it dialed in correctly and there are many outbackers here that are willing to help you with that - if you decide to go that route!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback folks... Equalizer it is... we pick it up this Friday. we had to go to the dealer tonight they made a mistake on the weekend and I wouldn't sign the papers until it was right. Anyway there were 2 couples looking at it when we got there so it seems popular. Looking forward to the first trip. WHY WOULD WE WANT to camp DRY for the first time? i see people say it's something to consider... not sure why?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

jake said:


> WHY WOULD WE WANT to camp DRY for the first time? i see people say it's something to consider... not sure why?


Dry could mean lots of things. It's a good idea to test all systems as soon as you can. if you camp dry, you'll test the fresh water tank, the pump, the batteries, the gas supply to the fridge, the gas supply to the water heater, and probably a few other things you might not hit if you're plugged in and with water connection. I think you should just plan to try out all those things and make sure all the lights and things work with battery and you'll be good to go ;-)


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks dodged that bullet! Thought they meant no beer!








thanks again!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the new purchase. We have the equal-i-zer hitch and are totally satisfied with it. I see we're almost neighbours. Just an hour away in Peterborough. Did you buy from Camping in Style?

Doug


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

duggy said:


> Congratulations on the new purchase. We have the equal-i-zer hitch and are totally satisfied with it. I see we're almost neighbours. Just an hour away in Peterborough. Did you buy from Camping in Style?
> 
> Doug


Yes we sure did is that where did you purchase yours?
have you had any experience with service?
what was your pdi like any issues or all good?
were in the north part of oshawa so not to far. weekend of Aug 7/8 we are going to Emily.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jake said:


> Congratulations on the new purchase. We have the equal-i-zer hitch and are totally satisfied with it. I see we're almost neighbours. Just an hour away in Peterborough. Did you buy from Camping in Style?
> 
> Doug


Yes we sure did is that where did you purchase yours?
have you had any experience with service?
what was your pdi like any issues or all good?
were in the north part of oshawa so not to far. weekend of Aug 7/8 we are going to Emily.
[/quote]

We bought ours at Great Outdoors RV near Syracuse NY. The price was great and Camping in Style didn't have our model anyways, so it made going south of the border guilt free!
So far our trailer hasn't had any real problems. I've adjusted the latches on the screen doors, and a couple other minor things.

The picture in my signature is at Emily Park. We'll be there the weekend of the 13th/14th. Not sure where we're going the 7th/8th.

Enjoy your new trailer, and maybe we'll cross paths sometime soon.

Doug


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

duggy said:


> Congratulations on the new purchase. We have the equal-i-zer hitch and are totally satisfied with it. I see we're almost neighbours. Just an hour away in Peterborough. Did you buy from Camping in Style?
> 
> Doug


Yes we sure did is that where did you purchase yours?
have you had any experience with service?
what was your pdi like any issues or all good?
were in the north part of oshawa so not to far. weekend of Aug 7/8 we are going to Emily.
[/quote]

We bought ours at Great Outdoors RV near Syracuse NY. The price was great and Camping in Style didn't have our model anyways, so it made going south of the border guilt free!
So far our trailer hasn't had any real problems. I've adjusted the latches on the screen doors, and a couple other minor things.

The picture in my signature is at Emily Park. We'll be there the weekend of the 13th/14th. Not sure where we're going the 7th/8th.

Enjoy your new trailer, and maybe we'll cross paths sometime soon.

Doug
[/quote]

Thanks, enjoy and see Ya!


----------

